# K&N vs, AEM Brute Force



## BIGmatt (Jun 8, 2010)

Ok, so I've had a K&N typhoon intake for a few months now sitting around, collecting dust, waiting to be installed. I like the K&N and all, and I know they are the go to guys for mainstream CAI kits... 

However there's a few things that I do dislike, I haven't even installed the thing and the metal/plating stickers have begun to peel off on all sides of the intake pipe, I figure a sign of things to come... On top of that the interior metal tubing has scratches, grooves, and all kinds of weird little marks that bug the hell outta me. The whole filter charging re-greasing thing is kind of a pain (done this on many . many cars before) which to my understanding is not needed on the AEM... I'm still not sure if the AEM is CARB legal here in NC but then again everything car related seems to be, seems like as long as your have Cats you can pass the inspection. 

I was lucky enough to come across another GTO owner in VA who had the AEM and said he LOVED it, and not only that but it looked and sounded damn sexy in the engine bay. keep in mind according to the manufacturers the Typhoon makes the least power out of all the intakes I've looked into,while the AEM makes some of the most, although I take that with a grain of salt as it means nothing till your on that 100 degree pavement.

So heres the million $ ?: For someone like me that doesn't want to bother Svede for another one of his sexy intakes, and for someone who definatly could not handle the DIYS project he posted , should I?

1. Keep the K&N and install it and just live with the natural wear and tear or 

2. Sell the K&N as an open boxed un-used item of ebay and use that towards an AEM.

3. Just install the K&N and if a better, more advanced intake comes along swoop it up and cut my loses with the K&N 

Thanks fellas, had my hand chopped up pretty bad at work last night by an industrial washing machine,  so today is def my internet trolling day...


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

You can sell it and use the money to buy supplies to build your own OTR intake, SVEDE had provided the instructions. Who knows you can use the fiberglassing skills to buid sub boxes or ect.


----------

